# Gilde A M O K auf Nefarian sucht neue Member (HORDE)



## Champíon (14. April 2007)

Hallo ihr gildenlosen Mithorlder!

Nach längerer Ruhezeit und dem ersten großen BC-Ansturm, wollen wir nun wieder in den Gildenalltag zurückkehren und eine neue Basis für die kommenden Raidinstanzen gründen.

Wir suchen hilfsbereite Spieler, die auch mit LvL 70 noch den Neuankömmlingen in der Scherbenwelt helfen und sich nicht zu schade sind, ggf. auch zum x-ten Mal ins Bollwerk zu laufen. Über kurz oder lang, wollen wir aber auf jeden Fall Leute, die mit uns raiden.

Wir definieren uns als PvE-Gilde. Hier liegt unser primäres Augenmerk. Nach dem großen LvL-Rush in BC, den die verbleibenden Mitglieder von A M O K nicht alle mitgemacht haben und entweder noch nicht, erst kurz vor 70 oder schlicht noch der Ruf für den Heroic-Modus fehlt bzw. noch nicht die Pre-Quests für höhere Instanzen haben, suchen wir diejenigen denen es genauso ergeht, bzw. die, die wie oben schon geschildert, kein Problem damit haben, denen zu helfen, um dort hin zu kommen.

Wir wollen an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass wir WIRKLICH hilfsbereite Leute suchen und KEINE die auf dem in BC immer extremer werdenden Egokurs unterwegs sind!!!

Wenn du meinst, dass du zu uns passt und mindestens 16Jahre oder älter bist, dann bewerbe dich auf unserer Gildenhomepage im Forum unter http://www.amok-gilde.com/forum/ Wir werden dich dann nach Terminabsprache zu uns ins TS einladen und nach Möglichkeit, gerne etwas mit dir zusammen Questen oder eine Instanz zusammen spielen.


----------



## Pordylox (16. April 2007)

Amok? Ist das eine Gilde die als Kindertagesstädte dient?


----------



## Champíon (16. April 2007)

Pordylox schrieb:


> Amok? Ist das eine Gilde die als Kindertagesstädte dient?



Mh...schade dass du so denkst. Aber wenn du in eine Gilde die einer Kindertagesstätte gleicht möchtest, bist du bei uns falsch! Man sollte sich immer erst ein Bild von den Leuten machen, bevor man sie verurteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfreeman (20. April 2007)

Champíon schrieb:


> Mh...schade dass du so denkst. Aber wenn du in eine Gilde die einer Kindertagesstätte gleicht möchtest, bist du bei uns falsch! Man sollte sich immer erst ein Bild von den Leuten machen, bevor man sie verurteilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi Leute,

also ich habe mich gestern aufgrund des vorliegenden Threads bei AMOK angemeldet.

Super Leute, ein super Wir-Gefühl!!

Ich kann mich der Bemerkung vonChampion nur anschließen - man muss sich immer selbst ein Bild machen. Dümmlich rumwitzeln und alles aus der Distanz in den Schmutz ziehen, ist kontraproduktiv.

Gruß Gfreeman (alias Olivaro bei AMOK):


----------



## Zorkal (21. April 2007)

Ich finde den Namen extrem geschmacklos.


----------



## Monolith (21. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich finde den Namen extrem geschmacklos.




Über viele Namen kann man streiten.

Ich habe selbst auf Nefarian gespielt und habe die Gilde AMOK nur positiv erlebt. Kenne niemanden direkt (glaube ich), aber sie kamen immer sehr freundlich und anständig rüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn wieder jemand durch Ogrimmar mit dem Makro "/y Treibe Sport, laufe AMOK!" gerannt ist, musste ich jedes mal über diesen Humor schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfreeman (23. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich finde den Namen extrem geschmacklos.


Hmmh, Deine Bedenken kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn ich ethische, humanistisch-philosophische Aspekte in die Wertung mit einbeziehe.

Bedenke aber bitte, dass wir uns in WoW befinden!! Was heisst Warcraft? Was machen Schurken, wenn diese Fähigkeiten wie vergiften oder verkrüppeln anwenden oder Hexenmeister ihre Gegner durch Buffs verbrennen und Krieger die Gegner ausbluten lassen.....

Wir befinden uns in einem Spiel, was man nicht ganz ernst nehmen sollte und nicht alles in das Reallife ummünzen muss, was dort passiert.

Gruß Gfreeman


----------

